# 6 Bluebills in N.D. this year!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Seems crazy since it's been a couple for I don't know how long! Should make the diver hunting a lot more fun!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

That outta make for one heck of a boat parade from MN this fall.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I shot a lot of blue bills the last couple of seasons and quite a few ring necks and redheaded. They seem to be getting very plentiful in the area I hunt.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

the professor said:


> That outta make for one heck of a boat parade from MN this fall.


Here we go again! somebody dosent like the way some one else hunts because he dosent hunt that way!! STICK IT IN YOUR EAR PROFESSOR!! :******:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hunterboy said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > That outta make for one heck of a boat parade from MN this fall.
> ...


 :rollin:

Should speed up the migration into South Dakota.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't believe you can shoot 6 in ND and only 4 in MN 
What's the reasoning for that


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

hunterboy said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > That outta make for one heck of a boat parade from MN this fall.
> ...


Take some zoloft, step back from the PC, and evaluate how quickly you jump to conclusions.

Fact. Minnesota hunters love to go to ND to shoot divers.
Fact. They usually bring boats to shoot said divers.
Fact. An increased diver limit will increase interest in hunting them.
Fact. You're not very good at reading comprehension, either that or you assume too much. Where did I say I don't like diver hunting?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

the professor said:


> That outta make for one heck of a boat parade from MN this fall.


You must mean all the ND guys bringin their fishin boats back from MN. Right? :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

the professor said:


> hunterboy said:
> 
> 
> > the professor said:
> ...


Fact. the number of waterfowl hunters has decreased nearly 50,000 in the last 12 years in MN alone. So just imagine if we still had 100,000 waterfowl hunters in MN.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

templey_41 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > That outta make for one heck of a boat parade from MN this fall.
> ...


Can you diver hunt out of a red lund mr. pike? :thumb:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

This will be a fun year for divers in Nodak. A red lund would probably work especially if the sun was at your back. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Those of you who have really hunted Divers on big water(A Large Lake) before know what I'm talking about. We don't push the mallards into South Dakota, infact they usually don't even get up off the water from the small bay they might be sitting in. If they should happen to get up from a gun shot or a boat driving by, they simply go to another part of the lake. They go off to feed in the fields at their usual times and then they come back. They don't decoy into our diver spreads...Mallards are not interested in long lines of bluebills, buffleheads & goldeneyes, not to mention the concealment issue will kill you 9 times out of 10. I can count the number of Mallards I've shot diver hunting over the last 5 years on one hand.

Now if somebody was making a point to drive their boat into obvious Mallard areas on big water and harrass the birds...That's another story...I would say with most diver hunters, they really don't care all that much about shooting a mallard when hunting divers.

Those driving boats into smaller bodies of waters with a large roost of Mallards and no place else for them to go...Well, that will push them out.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you are from ND and hunt mallards and other puddle ducks raise your hand....1-2-500-2,000-20,000......... OK
If you are from ND and hunt divers raise your hand.... 1-2-6-12-50.......OK...................

So what is the problem.....................?


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you drive 1650 miles and only shoot puddle ducks raise your hand! Y'all can shoot all the divers you want. I'll be in a field somewhere with a tornado of mallards pooping on my head right before I choot'm


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Gotta love divers!Real waterfowling instead of shooting hanging balloons in fields. :lol:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

the professor said:


> Fact. Minnesota hunters love to go to ND to shoot divers.
> Fact. They usually bring boats to shoot said divers.
> Fact. An increased diver limit will increase interest in hunting them.
> Fact. You're not very good at reading comprehension, either that or you assume too much. Where did I say I don't like diver hunting?


What are those "Facts" based off again? I've hunted ND for a dozen years and never bring a boat. We sometimes bring a small skiff or carsten but never anything bigger.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

When we come to nd we do both. We prefer hunting fields if we can but we have had trips where you can't find a field with enough birds using it to hunt it or can't get permission when u do find a field. We've bumped into hunters out there who only brought field gear and really struggled to get birds in the field because their timing of the trip was during a lull in the migration. That's a long way to drive to put all your eggs in one basket. In case some of u don't know mallards feed on aquatic bugs and vegetation in water. My best mallard shoots have been on water and the ducks were using the area to feed and definitely not roosting there. I don't think I've ever heArd one mn resident complain about all the nd pleasure boaters ripping around in their glastrons spooking our fish.

Back to the OP. I would have liked to see a hen sublimit on bluebills. A major factor in the bluebill decline was the introduction of ***** on their breeding grounds in Canada and obviously they only can get the hens on nests so it would be good to see them protect the ladies a bit to help the population keep going in the right direction.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Should be an early migration into SD this October. Thanks ND


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

Edit...I found the regulations,you can shoot 6 bluebills in the central flyway.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Really hoping some bills are down for the nonres opener. Would love to take my time and get 6 drakes.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Where I hunt in MN the Blue Bills used to be just thick. I mean crazy thick! Now days I haven't shot a Bill in years. We get all ring bills, that used to be kind of a bonus to get a ringer. So it is a real treat to go out to ND and have bills screaming over head. It really takes me back to the good ol'days. I love a good mallard shoot, but I will drive to ND to shoot some Bills. Maybe we could start swapping boats like people swap hunts. My fishing boat is open in MN if your duck boat is open in ND :lol:


----------

